# Best place to get film shipped & developed?



## ansparks91 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

Am wondering if any of you ship your film out to get developed/scanned and if so, where are some of the best places? I want to get my negatives returned and also if they are able to Dropbox the scans that would be awesome.

Thanks!

A


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 13, 2016)

I use either richardphotolab.com or thefindlab.com


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 13, 2016)

I use Dwayne's without issue.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

I use my local camera store for color, and do all my own b&w.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 13, 2016)

Richards.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 14, 2016)

If you live in the UK or Europe one of the best is just a short walk for me (I only send colour film do all my B+W) 
UK film Lab

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 14, 2016)

I always did my own. Lots of people use Tinyprints, their owner; Shutterfly and a main competitor, District Photo.
Those are the biggest, there's also HPs holding, Snapfish.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2016)

Per Shutterfly: "Please note that we do not offer 35mm film processing or other film developing services."
Tinyprints search function doesn't even know what film developing is.  No listing on the site. 
District Photo also does not appear to do film developing. 
Snapfish: No film developing.

OP.  Not sure if this will help or not but I go local to Douglas Photographic Imaging.  douglas photographic imaging  They have always done an excellent job plus they have darkrooms that they rent out if you want to print your own.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 14, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Per Shutterfly: "Please note that we do not offer 35mm film processing or other film developing services."
> Tinyprints search function doesn't even know what film developing is.  No listing on the site.
> District Photo also does not appear to do film developing.
> Snapfish: No film developing.
> ...



Thanks for doing the legwork.  Beat me to it.  That would be awesome to have such capable labs nearby!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Per Shutterfly: "Please note that we do not offer 35mm film processing or other film developing services."
> ...


No problem,  I haven't used any of those services but I didn't think they did developing.   

Douglas Photographic does take mailed in film, but to be honest, I would compare prices.  I suspect that they are going to be on the upper end of the price scale due to their size compared to others more well known.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 15, 2016)

Prices for Schiller's Camera in St. Louis. www.schillers.com

C-41 Dev 35mm,120,220 $7.00 (Noritzu V-50 control strip monitored)
BW Dev 35mm,120 $8.00 (done by hand by me in steel tank/reel using T-Max)
CD scan $4.95 (scanned with Noritzu 1800 series scanner yields a 18mb file) or $15 yields a 80mb file)
We do offer mail in and drop box service for you scans. and yes we give back your negs.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 15, 2016)

Develop it yourself! That's half the fun of shooting film. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhop (Apr 22, 2016)

I develop and scan my own, c41 and b&w. On the rare occasions when I don't feel like it, I use thedarkroom.com or locally (to me), iconla.com

icon



Sleepy Head by Brandon, on Flickr

the darkroom



T-Bird by Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## PhilW (May 8, 2016)

A film developing service I do business with is TheDarkroom.com. They process all types of film, scan them in and upload the images to their web site where you can download the scanned images. They also send you a CD with the image files and return the negatives. There are 3 levels of scanning too. Prints are available too if desired.


----------



## KC1 (May 8, 2016)

Develop it yourself, that's why you use film, for the hands on control of it all.
Have you looked at Yorkphoto? I am not sure if they still do or not, they used to. A lot of the ones that did before don't anymore, so double check, film is on the way out unfortunately.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 8, 2016)

Film is actually slowly increasing sales. Kodak and Fuji have little interest in it but that doesn't mean it's doomed. Of course it will never return to the sales numbers it held when it was the only game in town however film isn't going anywhere.


----------



## citizendeck (May 13, 2016)

I use thedarkroom.com also. They're somewhat local to me since I live in San Diego, but I always mail my film in and they have a good turnaround time. My experience with them has always been positive and I find their prices lower than most online film developers. Two others that have caught my eye in the past and I may try are indiefilmlab.com and indiephotolab.com


----------



## KC1 (May 13, 2016)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Film is actually slowly increasing sales. Kodak and Fuji have little interest in it but that doesn't mean it's doomed. Of course it will never return to the sales numbers it held when it was the only game in town however film isn't going anywhere.


There are a lot fewer companies still processing film than just a few years ago.
Film sales are about 1% of the sales at their peak.
It will always be around as a niche market but never again be the king of the photographic marketplace.
It used to be that there was a film drop off in every parking lot on every supermarket and strip mall, those are all gone today.


----------



## gsgary (May 14, 2016)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Film is actually slowly increasing sales. Kodak and Fuji have little interest in it but that doesn't mean it's doomed. Of course it will never return to the sales numbers it held when it was the only game in town however film isn't going anywhere.


Ilford brought out 2 new printing  papers last year because of the demand

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 14, 2016)

KC1 said:


> There are a lot fewer companies still processing film than just a few years ago.
> Film sales are about 1% of the sales at their peak.
> It will always be around as a niche market but never again be the king of the photographic marketplace.
> It used to be that there was a film drop off in every parking lot on every supermarket and strip mall, those are all gone today.





gsgary said:


> Ilford brought out 2 new printing  papers last year because of the demand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Uhm........yeah I noticed that.


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> Prices for Schiller's Camera in St. Louis. www.schillers.com
> 
> C-41 Dev 35mm,120,220 $7.00 (Noritzu V-50 control strip monitored)
> BW Dev 35mm,120 $8.00 (done by hand by me in steel tank/reel using T-Max)
> ...



FYI......BW film develop price increase to $8.80 a roll (35mm, 120/620).



Side note, Schiller's sells film, chemicals, tanks/reels, etc.....


----------



## kdthomas (May 20, 2016)

I use Richard for color/slide, and do my own B&W


----------

